# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  wysoka gorączka u noworodka

## elzbietauk

U dzieciątka 6miesięcznego: 3 dni wysokiej temperatury dochodzącej nawet do 40,4C pomimo tego że notorycznie zbijałam ją paracetamolem-calpol co 6-8 godzin no i oczywiście okłady na główkę i karczek żadnych innych objawów nie zauważyłam, czwartego dnia temperatura minęła, pomimo tego że dziecko wciąż płakało i było bardzo senne, wciąż mało jadło i było bardzo rozdrażnione,  angielska lekarka sierdziła ze to może być zapalenie gardła i podała antybiotyk - primacine, podałam 3 dawki, niestety rano 5dnia dziecko obudziło się i cały karczek, za uszkami, plecki i brzuszek pokryty miał  czerwonymi plamkami, więc odstawiłam antybiotyk,bałam się ze to skutek uboczny lub że ma 3 dniówkę( chorobę u niemowlaków- roseola) albo jakąś infekcję układu moczowego, angielska lekarka zaprzeczyła i stwierdziła że jest uczulony na antybiotyk i samo  minie, poprosiłam o krem w razie te plamki by swędziały i dostałam calamine, podałam dziecku również kilka łyżeczek jogurtu naturalnego bo niedostał osłonowego. Dziś szósty dzień wysypka przeszła z za uszków na policzki, na czoło a także ramiona dziecka, plamki robią się bardziej czerwone gdy dziecko śpi lub płacze, dalej wrzeszczy w niebogłosy jakby coś go bolało więc podałam  ibuprom- nurofen, dożo śpi, mało je ale wypróżnia się normalnie. Nie mam pojęcia co mogło by wywołać taki stan i jak mu pomóc. Za wszystkie sugestie uprzejmie dziękuje.

----------

